# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Νεκρο καναρινακι.............

## euaggelia

Ασχημη μερα σημερα.......Εδω και μερικες μερες,βρισκομαι στο πατρικο μου στα Τρικαλα...οι γονεις μου,απλοι ανθρωποι.αλλα με αγαπη γενικοτερα στα ζωα και στα 

πουλια,ειχαν στη κατοχη τους,ενα κοινο καναρινακι....Δεν ειχε σημασια,αν ανηκε σε καποια ρατσα....αλλωστε ολα τα πλασματα του Θεου,αξιζουν την αγαπη μας...

Ο Πιπης-αυτο ηταν το ονομα του- ηταν ενα πανεμορφο,κιτρινο καναρινακι,με λιγο κοκκινο στις ακρες των φτερων του,αλλα ειχε και ενα εξαισιο κελαιδισμα...

Ηταν η συντροφια της μαμας μου....τον φροντιζε (οσο καλα πιστευαν οι αθρωποι πως εκαναν με τις λιγες γνωσεις που διεθεταν ),του μιλαγε και αυτος σε ανταποδοση 



αγαπης που εισεπραττε,της εδινε το μοναδικο δωρο που μπορουσε.....το κελαιδισμα του  :Happy:  Αλλα σημερα,η μερα μας επιφυλασσε μια ασχημη εκπληξη....Ο πιπης μας,

ξαφνικα,σταματησε να ακουγεται.....χωρις να μας δειξει κανενα σημαδι αρρωστειας,κειτονταν στον πατο του κλουβιου,με το κεφαλακι του μεσα στα φτερα του και......

απολυτη ησυχια....εφυγε ηρεμα,για εναν αλλο κοσμο,το δικο του ισως παραδεισο....Καλο σου ταξιδι Πιπη....να'σαι ευτυχισμενος εκει που πηγες.....και μεις εδω,θα

σε θυμομαστε με αγαπη..........

----------


## jk21

Ευαγγελια λυπαμαι  ... 

καπως ετσι αλλα με κιτρινο αντι λευκο φτερωμα;

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα, Ευαγγελία καταρχήν λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σας.

Να πω εδώ ότι μιλήσαμε σήμερα το πρωί  τηλεφωνικά με την Ευαγγελία, αλλά αυτό που μου περιέγραψε ήταν λιγάκι δύσκολο να αναστραφεί.

Φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει κανένα μερίδιο "ευθύνης" γιατί όλοι ξέρουμε ότι πολλές φορές αυτά τα αθώα πλασματάκια κρύβουν καλά την οποία ασθένεια έχουν.

Το μόνο που θέλω να πω είναι ότι με το καλό τη νέα χρονιά από την αναπαραγωγή μου θα στείλω σίγουρα στα Τρίκαλα ένα *" νέο Πιπη "  ! ! ! 

Αυτό είναι υπόσχεση την οποία μετέφερε στους δικούς σου. 


Σύντομα το σπίτι θα ξαναγεμίσει  κελαηδήσματα !!!!!*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλειά σου Ευαγγελία.....Ποτέ δεν είναι εύκολο όταν χάνουμε ένα πλασματάκι που αγαπάμε και φροντίζουμε...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι πολυ Ευαγγελια..  :sad:

----------


## e2014

κριμα ευαγγελια,ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του .... λυπαμαι πολυ ....

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για το μικρουλι καλο ταξιδι να εχει

----------


## euaggelia

> Ευαγγελια λυπαμαι ... 
> 
> καπως ετσι αλλα με κιτρινο αντι λευκο φτερωμα;



Δημητρη καλησπερα,σ'ευχαριστω πολυ...ναι,καπως ετσι ηταν






> Καλησπέρα, Ευαγγελία καταρχήν λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σας.
> 
> Να πω εδώ ότι μιλήσαμε σήμερα το πρωί  τηλεφωνικά με την Ευαγγελία, αλλά αυτό που μου περιέγραψε ήταν λιγάκι δύσκολο να αναστραφεί.
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει κανένα μερίδιο "ευθύνης" γιατί όλοι ξέρουμε ότι πολλές φορές αυτά τα αθώα πλασματάκια κρύβουν καλά την οποία ασθένεια έχουν.
> 
> Το μόνο που θέλω να πω είναι ότι με το καλό τη νέα χρονιά από την αναπαραγωγή μου θα στείλω σίγουρα στα Τρίκαλα ένα *" νέο Πιπη "  ! ! ! 
> 
> Αυτό είναι υπόσχεση την οποία μετέφερε στους δικούς σου. 
> ...


Ηλια,σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα...παντα διπλα μου και παντα προθυμος να απαντησεις και να βοηθησεις σε οτι προβλημα εχει παρουσιαστει μεχρι τωρα....Και βεβαια,επειδη ξερω πως ...ο λογος σου συμβολαιο,θα μεταφερω ηδη στους γονεις μου το δωρο σου  :Happy:

----------


## euaggelia

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τη συμπαρασταση στη θλιψη μου.....να ειστε καλα και να χαιρεστε τους φτερωτους σας φιλους!!!

----------


## jk21

Ευαγγελια επειδη οσο ξερω τετοιο κιτρινο πουλακι δεν υπαρχει (ειτε θα εχει κιτρινο ειτε κοκκινο ) ,μαλλον προκειται για τετοιο πουλακι (κοκκινο mosaic ) που δεχθηκε εν καιρω πτεροροιας φουλ κιτρινη μπισκοτοτροφη .Ενημερωσε τους γονιους σχετικα ,για το μελλον ...

----------


## wild15

Λυπαμαι πολυ....

----------


## euaggelia

ενταξει Δημητρη,σ'ευχαριστω πολυ...θα τους το πω για να ξερουν καποια πραγματα που σιγουρα θα τους ειναι χρησιμα στο επομενο πουλακι που θα παρουν....

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Λυπάμαι για τον Πίπη .

----------


## Cristina

Κρίμα....λυπάμαι...  :sad:

----------

